# 5 years Dp and almost gone with risperidone



## Joshilein18 (Oct 6, 2018)

Hey, I am Lina and I have dp since 2013 because of the wrong medication.
After I had my first panic attack my doctor gave me abilify and because of that I have my dp. 
After that 4 years passed and I was on a lot of medications. Somehow only anti psychotic help like abilify, risperidone and amisulprid, (but only for a moment than the dp comes back) . Quetiapine and other medication didn't help.
So my question is what do you think is wrong with my brain chemistry. Why does risperidone was helping like for 5 minutes the dp was completely gone, and than came back? Sorry for my English ????????


----------



## MichiganMade (Sep 26, 2018)

Could be a switch. Meds are all different and so are we. People have been cured with; time, meds, addiction recovery, stopping weed and mdma, ect, trcm, emdr and so forth.

One person may have had terrible abuse at a young age... others may have been addicts (me), others epileptic, thyroid, lymes, etc.

The one med that doesn't work for you or 100 others works for 1 person somewhere and now they're good. That's the beauty. Cures are everyday/everywhere

Just gotta find it.

Where's Waldo.... in a way


----------

